# Remote control of preamp level (Xantech?)



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Guys

Just installed a Buttkicker LFE kit and additional transducers (http://www.thebuttkicker.com/lfe-kit) Their 1000W amp (http://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/manuals/300-9440-buttkicker-bk-lfekit-lfe-manual-5591.pdf) has a low level and a high level input. The low level is normally fed from a splitter on the sub output. Unfortunately, the gain is not controllable remotely (front panel knob only). 

Input specs are: 


Low level - nominal signal levels of 160mV. 
High level: balanced, TRS input should be used for professional level outputs; i.e. mixing consoles and other equipment with nominal signal levels of 1.25Volt (+2dBV)

Because the gain needs adjusting pretty frequently (depending on LFE level of content) and independently from sub, the amp is currently in the media room next to the sub. The requirement is to rack mount the amp in the basement with rest of AV gear, and just run speaker cables to the transducers, but this clearly isn't feasible if you have to go to the basement to adjust the gain.

I need a way to adjust the split sub output (Y-cable will do for the splitting) and be able to adjust the level on the side that goes into the Buttkicker amp. Looks like the Xantech RP41 (http://www.xantech.com/Audio/AVDistribution/CompositeAVDistribution/RP41AV/) or the RGC11 (http://www.xantech.com/manuals/RGC11.pdf) would do the trick. I can't for the life of me tell from the manual if the RGC11 has a built-in IR receiver or if I need to buy something else to receive IR

Also, not sure if the output of these would connect to the low level or high level input on the BK amp.

Can anyone help (or recommend something else in the sub $100 range - don't mind buying something used)?


TIA 


Mark


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you find a solution Mark?


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

mechman said:


> Did you find a solution Mark?



I got the Xantech RGC11, will hopefully install this weekend


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I resolved my problem

I bought a Xantech Remote gain controller, which has IR control and On/Off, Up/Down, Mute, and 12 preset levels. (RGC11)

here's how it's connected



 Split the sub signal at receiver
 Send half to Sub (unmodified)
 Send 2nd half to Xantech
 Output of Xantech goes to BK amp line in
 


I programmed my URC MX-780 with the Xantech codes and I now, finally, have remote control over the BK strength. Fantastic.

Regards

Mark


----------

